# MCAL Tamping



## Hexene (May 9, 2020)

Hi there,

I'm upgrading from my Flair and going up to a new MCAL hopefully within the next few weeks, been wanting one for a while and lockdown seems like the ideal time. I plan on pairing this with Streitman IMS baskets and a Streitman tamper. My questions are

are tamping mats like This useful in lever machines?

will the Streitman baskets fit in a bottomless portafilter like this one?

Cheers!


----------

